
What Great Artists Need: Solitude - jseliger
http://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2014/02/what-great-artists-need-solitude/283585/?single_page=true
======
jseliger
See also "Solitude and Leadership:" [https://theamericanscholar.org/solitude-
and-leadership/](https://theamericanscholar.org/solitude-and-leadership/)

